# 42



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just saw _42_ the other day and enjoyed it. In 1947, when Jackie Robinson came up, there were no TV broadcasts by any of the three teams in NY. They began broadcasting games in '48. All I really remember about Robinson was the angry, determined demeanor, seemed like he was furious at times. And rightly so.

As much as I love baseball in any form, I don't enjoy baseball movies as a rule. For instance, I didn't like _61, _and I'm a huge Mickey Mantle and Roger Maris fan.

Obviously, this movie is not about baseball as much as it is about breaking the color barrier and they did a good job of that.

Rich


----------

